# Smev Oven Handle



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

The handle has broken on our Smev oven.

Looking at the handle it appears to be attached by two screws on the inside of the oven door.

Simples!!

Not so - On removing the screws to put on a new handle I find the handle still firmly attached - As the oven front is glass I do not wish to apply too much force.

Can anyone advise this mechanical non-genius how this handle is replaced? Does the door need to be completely dismantled?

Thanks for any advice.

Paul


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try these >>SMEV SPARES<<


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Does the inside of the glass door slide out?


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have the OF3 series oven the handle will come of when the screws are removed
As per the earlier post have a look at the drawing, simple job!!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks gents.

However from the exploded drawing on Richard's site it would appear, as Roger says, that once the screws are removed then the handle should come off - but it don't!. Course someone could have used glue as well I suppose.

The inner glass removes by two screws, but the outer (door) glass appears to need the door to be removed from the hinge before the full length door glass clips are removable.

Ah me - door off tomorow. - Why is nothing straightforward?? :roll: 

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just in case anyone else needs to replace a handle I can now confirm that the door does have to be removed, and stripped.

The two screws on the inside of the door are an additional safety factor as they screw into two lugs, which themselves screw into the handle from the inside

All done now

Paul


----------

